# Guess the Breed



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

This poor little baby needs a good home. Have you ever seen anything like it?


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't that a SHEEP DOG????? :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's for real???

It's a Scottie-Lambie-Poo...I think, LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Schnauzer poodle? I bet if he was trimmed like a Schnauzer he'd be adorable.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks liek a real Sheep-dog ROFLMBO

Hooch


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

It is for real. Poor thing has been abused. Anyone in OH have a heart and home for this one. He is in Washington CH. Poo is part of the breed.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

The poor baby, I wish I could take him. He sure would be a great conversation starter!! He's actually kind of cute. Yep, Sheep Dog.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Did they dye him this way or is this his true markings????

Hooch


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, looking at that hair, it could be part Llama!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

The Poor baby......Looks like someone was trying to screw around with nature.....Think he could be part sheep?....Poor baby


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sholley said:


> This poor little baby needs a good home. Have you ever seen anything like it?


 
Poodle and perhaps some sort of terrier? 

Poor little bugger. He sure is CUTE. A good shave and a haircut and he'll be a new man! I sure hope he gets a good home...


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Poodle and perhaps some sort of terrier?
> 
> Poor little bugger. He sure is CUTE. A good shave and a haircut and he'll be a new man! I sure hope he gets a good home...


yep. that is what is listed. cairn terrier and poodle. I am just in awe of how he turned out.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, poor little thing! He's really kinda cute!

My son found a dog on the street in a snowstorm in the dead of winter a few years ago. the poor thing was almost frozen to seath so he took him home and cleaned him up. He brought him over to me to see if I knew what he was. I really thought he was a Lasa Apso but the coat was not silky like a Lasa. After he settled in for a week or so my son took him to a groomer. When he came out he was one of the most beautiful Wire Haired Fox Terrier's I had even seen. He could have been shown he was so perfect! 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he's adorable! I hope he finds a loving home...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He has a black undercoat and a wooly ungroomed top coat... if trimmed he'd be all black most likely


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He has a black undercoat and a wooly ungroomed top coat... if trimmed he'd be all black most likely


Well that wouldn;t be very original.

Hooch


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He has a black undercoat and a wooly ungroomed top coat... if trimmed he'd be all black most likely


I think he'd be brindle.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That wouldn't be too bad. That would help him stand out more.

Hooch


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Poor baby. He looks like a goat crossed with a poodle. I am sure he is gorgeous, i hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

he is very cute, sure hope he finds a good home, is he a new designer dog?


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

sophie said:


> he is very cute, sure hope he finds a good home, is he a new designer dog?


how about a caripoo


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

I think this little guy is adorable. He could be in the movies


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks like a mini-shnauzer in a sheep suit. Has to be one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen! I sure hope someone gives him a wonderful home.


----------

